
Reddit has broadened its anti-harassment rules and banned a major incel forum - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/30/20891920/reddit-harassment-bullying-threats-new-policy-change-rules-subreddits
======
TaylorGood
Reddit politics aside, good. The incel movement seems to live in false-defeat
than actual truth. The reality is that (their) personalities and approach can
be as fluid and evolve as the intrigues of a woman.

------
floatingatoll
The original post on r/announcements:

> Changes to Our Policy Against Bullying and Harassment

[https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/dbf9nj/chang...](https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/dbf9nj/changes_to_our_policy_against_bullying_and/)

A key highlight for Reddit readers, or “TL;DR” as the parlance is:

 _What should I do if I see content that I think breaks this rule? As always,
if you see or experience behavior that you believe is in violation of this
rule, please use the report button [“This is abusive or harassing > “It’s
targeted harassment”] to let us know. If you believe an entire user account or
subreddit is dedicated to harassing or bullying behavior against an individual
or group, we want to know that too; report it to us here^._

^ [https://www.reddit.com/report](https://www.reddit.com/report)

------
armitron
Another regrettable decision by the idiots in charge. Keep banning people left
and right for ludicrous reasons and then act all surprised when they
radicalize/implode. Marginalized persons need access to the mainstream, not
further banishment.

~~~
supercanuck
“Ludicrous reasons”

These words are doing a lot of work here considering the change is:

“anything that works to shut someone out of the conversation through
intimidation or abuse, online or off.”

Maybe having to stop and think how their actions affect others is a step in
the right direction.

~~~
esyir
I could apply this to many other default subreddits though.

The things I see on /r/politics and the stuff I saw on /r/the_donald when it
was on all are often quite similar, but only one of them got quarantined.

Reddit politics in general are cancer.

~~~
sieabahlpark
/r/politics affects every subreddit with it's overzealous members having to do
outreach to ensure we always know the truth. Pics regularly has political
posts as do other default subs. I've found nothing but the most hateful racist
vitriol on politics than I actually ever saw on the_donald.

It's so incredibly toxic and I've even seen it on HN albeit much more limited
in scope.

------
HNLurker2
So where do I go now?

~~~
swivelmaster
Outside.

------
throwaway740077
How dare a private megacorp whose business model relies on eyeballs watching
ads do whatever it takes to avoid driving said eyeballs away.

A common pattern I've found among the HN or 'liberterian' crowd is that they
correctly point out a problem then come up with the most absolute _wrong_
'solution'. In this example, the problem being 'maybe we shouldn't have
surrendered public speaking places to a handful of adtech megacorps that only
care about maximizing engagement', the correct solution being 'we should
abandon and dismantle these platforms for federated or decentralized
alternatives', and the solution most people on here come up with being
'actually they should just unban Nazis'.

~~~
repolfx
Well, because building a decentralised Reddit is really hard. Decentralised
user accounts and reputation _alone_ is a research-level problem, let alone
questions like "who will run nodes", "why would anyone run a node" and so on.

There was an attempt to do this once. It was USENET and it's been abandoned
because nobody was incentivised to improve it. We may argue about whether or
not Reddit's more and more activist moderation activity is an improvement or
not, but, nobody can deny that the structure of a (supposedly) for profit
company was great for incentivising them to add features and maintain the
site.

~~~
wubblebubble
here is an interesting website to take a look at that i stumbled on last year:
notabug.io . there are like a handful of people that use it.

last i checked there are some complaints about the voting system, which is
PoW-based, and there were people hardware accelerating that for GPU's. the
owner, goldf1sh claims that when the site is the size of reddit, vote
manipulation will be more difficult. that's to be seen. i've also seen a
couple soft exploits related to unicode usernames (which are called 'aliases'
because you can post anonymously)

as you might expect from a reddit clone (voat, etc.) the userbase is mostly
those that got banned from reddit for whatever reason. notabug is mostly the
libertarians/Aaron Swartz worshipping kind.

the website has some sort of subreddit system called "spaces", which I don't
understand, but i'm told is very well implemented.

